# Taliban Disses Time Magazine Cover



## The Bread Guy (7 Aug 2010)

Well, if the Taliban doesn't like this ....



.... that makes me like the cover even more for telling a bit of the truth the bad guys don't seem to want out there.

This response from the Taliban's English web site (screen capture of full statement also here at a non-terrorist site):


> Time  magazine has recently published a picture of an Afghan women Aisha, and described her horrifying story which is connected to the Taliban under the title ‘Afghan women and the return of the Taliban’.
> 
> Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan rejects this fabrication by the Americans, who are publishing these lies to divert attention of the people from their clear and disgraceful defeat.
> 
> ...



More on this here.


----------



## armyvern (7 Aug 2010)

> This picture published by Times magazine and the barbaric story wrongly attached to Islamic Emirate is not only false but publishing these images are against the morals and ethics of professional journalism. A lot of journalists worldwide have condemned this act of Times magazine and called it a crime against journalism.
> 
> As far as the story of Aisha is concerned, Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan has condemned this barbaric, inhumane and unislamic act and declare that this case has never been forwarded to any court or persons of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan.



Really!!??

I anxiously await their condemnation then of all those web-uploaded Al Qaida decapitation videos, and the videos of their prior Taliban regime itself executing women, sans trial, in their very own soccer stadiums ... right after they ensured they ripped off her burquha to shame her one last time.


----------



## armyvern (7 Aug 2010)

More in keeping with the Taliban's ethical values and morals:

10 aid workers killed in Afghanistan



> Taliban claims responsibility; says workers were spying
> 
> Ten members of a medical team, including six Americans, were shot and killed by militants as they were returning from providing eye treatment and other health care in remote villages of northern Afghanistan, a spokesman for the team said Saturday.
> 
> ...



Geez, did these 10 Aid workers get the benefit of "court of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan" as per this statement in the original posted article??



> As far as the story of Aisha is concerned, Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan has condemned this barbaric, inhumane and unislamic act and declare that this case has never been forwarded to any court or persons of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan.


----------



## jollyjacktar (7 Aug 2010)

I am glad that someone has finally posted this Time magazine cover.  I'm afraid I am a bit of caveman when it comes to actually accomplishing that kind of feat here and would have done it myself days ago.

milnews has been great in posting the animal's POV and I do at times read what they say.  Of late, I have noticed however that some of these postings have become almost Maddison Avenue in quality compared to the usual fanatical BS and jabbering I was used to from those things.  Who the hell have they hired?  Whomever it is, they are polished in their delivery as one would expect of a fairly competent publicist.   It's like coming across a talking dog all of a sudden, I am not sure I like it or comfortable with it.


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Aug 2010)

Glad someone's reading some of the bad guy stuff  

The Taliban's stuff _has_ been increasing in volume (esp. reports of attacks), but I don't see a _qualitative_ difference in the latest statements outside of specific alleged attacks.  For example, check out all the typos (it's "TIME" not "Times", for example) from previous statements.  While it appears there's no shortage of computer-savvy types doing the web and video work, English proofreading still isn't a priority for the TB.

It IS proof, though, that someone in the system reads the papers and checks out the internet (further evidence that there's no reason why the Wikileaks material can't be used as an assassination database by the Taliban), and is happy to get some comment out there (faster than we can, sadly, because they can make stuff up as they go).  I'd say it's more a question of a better research department.


----------



## jollyjacktar (7 Aug 2010)

Hell, even my posts are not always not up to snuff.  I am not always successful in proof reading too, and of course spell check is not a grammar check.  It just strikes me that from time to time they come off sounding intelligeable and not like Opie ranting on Family Guy as they usually do.  When the Stones played in Halifax, Keith Richards sounded clear and concise in his speech unlike the gabble I have heard in Docs before.

Still, if they don't like the Time story, it must be worth while and hits home.


----------



## SeanNewman (7 Aug 2010)

One of our big failings as the western world has been to clump all of our current enemies into one homogeneous lump titled "Taliban" who all live by the same rules.

We are actually fighting several different enemies, all with their own ideologies and motivations for wanting to kill us.

It is quite possible that one group of insurgents in Afghanistan commits these sorts of acts regularly (as with the acid on the faces of the school girls, etc), and that another group is strictly against those sorts of things happening.

Did the events at Abu Gahrib happen?  Yes.  Do you condone those sorts of events?  Likely not.  And we're far more homogeneous than they are.  It would be a mistake for us not to understand that, as in any war it's to your peril not to understand your enemy.


----------



## opp550 (17 Aug 2010)

First I hear about how they have access to heat-seeking missiles they use to shoot down helicopters, and now they have a dedicated PR department? Far cry from the Kalashinikov toting infidel haters they are normally seen as. It seems they have been underestimated.

PS - I have also been reading the Taliban Propaganda. Interesting stuff.


----------



## George Wallace (17 Aug 2010)

opp550 said:
			
		

> .......... It seems they have been underestimated.



Only by those not in the know.........Which is the majority of the Public.  The troops don't underestimate them at all.


----------



## Franko (17 Aug 2010)

opp550 said:
			
		

> First I hear about how they have access to heat-seeking missiles they use to shoot down helicopters, and now they have a dedicated PR department? Far cry from the Kalashinikov toting infidel haters they are normally seen as. It seems they have been underestimated.
> 
> PS - I have also been reading the Taliban Propaganda. Interesting stuff.



Just because _you_ haven't heard about it in the media doesn't mean they didn't have the means to do so prior to 911.

The Taliban was a regime that had tanks, missiles, AA weaponry, choppers etc...including ministries that had a PR branch as well. Most were destroyed when the Northern Alliance went on the offensive in Oct 2001 after 911 and were backed by the US. 

Those that did survive fled to Pakistan and are still at work, with a bit of support from that country's political establishments no doubt.

The media, for the most part,  only zeros in on stories that will cause either a debate or sensationalize an issue, not report actual hard, substantiated facts.

Do some reading and you'll be surprised at what has been left out of the limelight. Don't read anything from the CBC, Steve Staples or Sunil Ram as it's pretty much tripe. Try the BBC News Service as they have the most accurate and balanced reporting for the MSM.

Regards


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Aug 2010)

opp550 said:
			
		

> First I hear about how they have access to heat-seeking missiles they use to shoot down helicopters ....


More on what's available in open sources on the Taliban's anti-air work here.

As DP said ....


			
				Der Panzerkommandant.... said:
			
		

> The media, for the most part,  only zeros in on stories that will cause either a debate or sensationalize an issue, not report actual hard, substantiated facts.


.... which is why you don't hear as much of the stuff that needs some digging.


----------



## SeanNewman (17 Aug 2010)

Der Panzerkommandant.... said:
			
		

> ...Try the BBC News Service as they have the most accurate and balanced reporting for the MSM.



I would also argue for (believe it or not) Al Jazeera English's page on SW Asia.

http://english.aljazeera.net/news/asia/default.html

AJ gets a bad rap because they air things like westerners getting killed, but it's not the news agency themselves doing these things.  I find the stories themselves far more objective than the typical big ones like CBC, CNN, or BBC.

Mind you, there are some messages getting sent (banners to click on with back stories about bad things that Israel did, etc), but the stories themselves are always opinion-less.


----------



## George Wallace (17 Aug 2010)

Don't get thrown by the name, but a relatively good source of news and research can be found at the Christian Science Monitor.


----------



## jollyjacktar (17 Aug 2010)

Petamocto said:
			
		

> I would also argue for (believe it or not) Al Jazeera English's page on SW Asia.
> 
> I find the stories themselves far more objective than the typical big ones like CBC, CNN, or BBC.



I have to agree with you.  I started to look at this site with a jaundiced eye, but was also surprised on how balanced their stories can be unlike some of the big name western sites.


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Oct 2010)

A bit of follow-up on the original picture - the young woman in question has received some help.   Blackfive.net has posted an ABC News video of how she's doing now:
http://www.blackfive.net/main/2010/10/why-we-fight.html
If Diane Sawyer had as much to do with this as B5.net says, congrats to her!  Also, well done to all who helped out.


----------



## owa (13 Oct 2010)

Such a good follow up to the story.  I like feel good stories.  I wish her all the best.


----------



## desert_rat (13 Oct 2010)

Yes, best wishes indeed to this young woman   

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/afghanistan/8059872/Taliban-oppression-poster-girl-unveils-new-nose.html


----------



## bdave (13 Oct 2010)

owa said:
			
		

> Such a good follow up to the story.  I like feel good stories.  I wish her all the best.


+1.
Must make her so happy to see a pretty face when she looks in the mirror.
I'm glad for her.


----------



## jollyjacktar (13 Oct 2010)

I saw the story on the Daily Mail website the otherday.  I was nice to see her smiling and to see that she will be taken care of.  Pretty girl, even prettier now.


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Oct 2010)

Let's hope she has some protection when she gets home, lest the bad guys want to make an example of someone who dares defy cultural custom.


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Dec 2010)

AGAIN with the "Lies!  All Lies!" messaging from the Taliban Info-Machine - highlights mine:


> So far, no independent investigations and research have been conducted concerning Aisha’s case, whose face was on the front cover of the Time in July, hailing from Uruzgan province of Afghanistan whose nose and ears are said to have been cut off by her in-laws, and the fact that how the very issue has been raised and why her case has drawn a lot of controversies.
> 
> What Aisha’s Father told media during a recent interview has surfaced stunning facts exposing the true face of the anti-Islamic and self-interested US and its role in Aisha’s fake case. Aisha’s Father questioned the US’ humanitarian assistance and asserted the return of his daughter kidnapped by the US invaders from his house so in order that he leads an honorable life in the society.
> 
> ...


Statement at Taliban English-language page (not attributed to any of the regular spokespersons, but to a name whose only Google hit is - you guessed it - this statement) here.  If you don't want your computer info going to the Taliban, the full statement's also at Scribd.com here.


----------

